# Annie Chun's Rice Express Sushi Wraps & Rice Bowl



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

There was talk recently of sushi and I am a lover of it.

Found this at Amazon.com gold box deal for today.



> *Annie Chun's Rice Express Sushi Wraps & Rice Bowl, 8.1-Ounce Bowls (Pack of 6)*
> * Pack of six 8.1-ounce bowls, each pack containing everything you need to make healthy and fresh sushi wraps (48.6 total ounces)
> * Contains ready-to-eat sticky white rice, seaweed sushi wraps, and soy sauce
> * 100% natural; contains no MSG and no preservatives
> ...


purchase of $25 or more qualifies for free shipping.

I bought 3 and found the coupon 
$5 off $29 or more of select Annie Chun's products coupon code: *ANNIE345*

ended up with 3 boxes for $25 shipped which equaled out to $1.38 a bowl.
looked like a good deal to me :dr

if interested: link


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Interesting Find....

looks quick and easy. I typically cook the rice and have nori on hand.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I love sushi. Thanks for the link.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

now the question is what is the best way to get the fish for sushi.

don't think I want to make 3 cases of california rolls.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks alot for the info, I just ordered 3 packs as well. 

I've been wanting to make my own sushi, but I'm TERRIBLE at cooking rice of any sort. This solves the problem beautifully!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

khubli said:


> Interesting Find....
> 
> looks quick and easy. I typically cook the rice and have nori on hand.


:tpd: but it does look kinda kool. Just bought the same package. Thanks


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

You must spread more reputation before giving it to n3uka again.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Interesting, but ready to eat rice? Sounds interesting, but I think I might opt for fresh. Let us know how they turn out, with pics cuz I love sushi


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

n3uka said:


> now the question is what is the best way to get the fish for sushi.
> 
> don't think I want to make 3 cases of california rolls.


Lucky for me the local seafood retailer gets fresh Hawaiian Big Eye Tuna, Kampachi, and salmon every Tuesday and Thursday. Big Eye rocks, smooth as butter and delicious. Not cheap though, but I can't resist.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Interesting, but ready to eat rice? Sounds interesting, but I think I might opt for fresh. Let us know how they turn out, with pics cuz I love sushi


I buy microwave rice from the local Korean market. It is actually quite good.
I put my rice cooker in the closet unless I need to make a big pot.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Has anyones arrived yet?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

RJT said:


> You must spread more reputation before giving it to n3uka again.


covered 

edit: okay .... over-covered.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

monsoon said:


> covered
> 
> edit: okay .... over-covered.




Mine hasn't shipped yet either.



> delivery estimate: March 7, 2007 - March 21, 2007


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

delivery estimate: March 7, 2007 - March 21, 2007 

:tpd: Hopefully soon. I just got in some Smoked Salmon as a late Christmas gift and want to make some rolls.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

> We thought you'd like to know that we shipped your items
> estimated arrival date: 09-March-2007


Guess I will be eating sushi this weekend :dr


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I really like sushi but there is a great place 5 minutes from my house so I leave the sushi making to the professionals AND it's 2 doors down from my B&M


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Sushi came in yesterday. WOW that is alot of rice. I cooked one up last night. I just poped the rice bowl in the micro for 2 minutes then let the bowl sit in the fridge for about an hour to cool. I had some Nori wrapps so I did not use the ones that came with the kit. The Nori that comes with the kit is pre cut into smaller pieces. It was not bad at all, I did a simple smoked salmon and cream cheese roll.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I did a california roll while at work yesterday because I couldn't wait.
I was surprised that it was quite good.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

I can see how this can be convenient for some, but even at this reduced price it seems pretty pricey... sticky Asian style rice, soysauce, and nori... is not THAT expensive... and getting it prepared isn't that hard either... especially if you have a rice cooker... even a cheapy rice cooker can make plain white rice okay.

Another small issue... Sushi is a traditionally Japanese cuisine; however, Annie Chun is not a Japanese name... I'd say, "Annie Chun" was either Chinese or Korean... if Asian at all.

Hmmm... I wonder how much of a premium I can charge for a "Juanita Smith's Cereal Express Corn Flakes & Milk Bowl" kit?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

jinny said:


> I can see how this can be convenient for some, but even at this reduced price it seems pretty pricey... sticky Asian style rice, soysauce, and nori... is not THAT expensive... and getting it prepared isn't that hard either... especially if you have a rice cooker... even a cheapy rice cooker can make plain white rice okay.
> 
> Another small issue... Sushi is a traditionally Japanese cuisine; however, Annie Chun is not a Japanese name... I'd say, "Annie Chun" was either Chinese or Korean... if Asian at all.
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder how much of a premium I can charge for a "Juanita Smith's Cereal Express Corn Flakes & Milk Bowl" kit?


I am very aware of cost of rice...I have made my own Sushi for many years. I did not buy it because it was cost effective I bought it because it was convenient . No bowls to clean, no rice cooker to drag out etc. It is just real convenient to pop one of these in the micro for a two minutes and you now have rice. The portion of rice in one bowl is the exact amount to make one full Nori sheet roll. Oh by the way she and the product is Korean.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

RJT said:


> I am very aware of cost of rice...I have made my own Sushi for many years. I did not buy it because it was cost effective I bought it because it was convenient . No bowls to clean, no rice cooker to drag out etc. It is just real convenient to pop one of these in the micro for a two minutes and you now have rice. The portion of rice in one bowl is the exact amount to make one full Nori sheet roll. Oh by the way she and the product is Korean.


GO KOREANS!!! (I'm Korean  )

I'm not criticizin'... I've been known to grab those overpriced, over salty, Lunchables, over making a sandwich... I regret it every time tho.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

BTW, I'm not surprised that this item has Korean roots... in terms of seaweed and rice food items, the way this is packaged, is how Koreans usually make it. unlike Japanese style Sushi that use blends of different rice prepared in a particular way (seasoned and fan dried), Koreans use plain old whatever is in the rice maker rice... usually sticky Calrose rice and roll with seasoned veggies and/or meats and/or cooked egg and/or etc... they call it "Gim Bap" which literally means laver/nori/sloke/seaweed and cooked rice... it usually resembles Japanese Futomaki rolls with the seaweed on the outside.

But Koreans have an even easier way to make a version of this seaweed and rice meal... basically they pre season and toast sheets of laver/nori with salt and sesame oil and cut then into smaller palmable sheets and just scoop rice into these smaller sheets and shove it in your mouth... like build your own taco nite... and that's it... no fancy rolling or anything... just make 'em on the fly. The Japanese also eat nori this way... but seasoned slightly different... and cut into smaller sheets... but same idea.

and if you are really lazy and don't want to wrap anything.... look for Japanese Furikake... it's small bits of nori mixed in with other various seasonings that you sprinkle over rice... no rolling at all just spoon it into the mouth. My favorite is a flavor called Katsuo Mirin Furikake... it's seaweed bits with shaved dried bonito, toasted sesame seeds, and sugar and salt (and sometimes MSG for "Umame" enhancing).... YUM. although Furikake is probably closer in useage to the sredded meat tsongs (sp?) used as rice and porrige condiments across Asia...


wow, I'm geting hungry.

however you get it in your mouth, whether from a kit or from "scratch", enjoy!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

jinny said:


> BTW, I'm not surprised that this item has Korean roots... in terms of seaweed and rice food items, the way this is packaged, is how Koreans usually make it. unlike Japanese style Sushi that use blends of different rice prepared in a particular way (seasoned and fan dried), Koreans use plain old whatever is in the rice maker rice... usually sticky Calrose rice and roll with seasoned veggies and/or meats and/or cooked egg and/or etc... they call it "Gim Bap" which literally means laver/nori/sloke/seaweed and cooked rice... it usually resembles Japanese Futomaki rolls with the seaweed on the outside.
> 
> But Koreans have an even easier way to make a version of this seaweed and rice meal... basically they pre season and toast sheets of laver/nori with salt and sesame oil and cut then into smaller palmable sheets and just scoop rice into these smaller sheets and shove it in your mouth... like build your own taco nite... and that's it... no fancy rolling or anything... just make 'em on the fly. The Japanese also eat nori this way... but seasoned slightly different... and cut into smaller sheets... but same idea.
> 
> ...


Yea, the Nori that comes with the kits are just small pieces and not full sheets. It is designed to scoop and roll that way. I have tried a couple of the kits now and they are not bad for a snack of Sushi but does not completely fill my Sushi desires...lol


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

RJT said:


> I have tried a couple of the kits now and they are not bad for a snack of Sushi but does not completely fill my Sushi desires...lol


So when are you coming to DC so we can hit one of my all you can eat sushi places?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

n3uka said:


> So when are you coming to DC so we can hit one of my all you can eat sushi places?


Maybe one day. They have a pretty good one here in N.C. also.


----------

